# Romeo Y Julieta Coronitas en Cedros



## niceash (Jan 30, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with these? Thanks! Tom


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Ive found these to be a good value cigar (you get brand for those who like their famous habanos, and a neat little cigar with a good blend as well). For more info check out the reviews of them here:

http://www.cigars-review.org/Romeo-y-Julieta-Coronitas-Cedro.htm


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

This was the second cigar I ever smoked. I remember liking it. I'll have to try another one again.


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

I had a few of these. This machine made cigar is pleasant and mild. Had some twang not a lot of complexity but for the price point they smoke well.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Pretty much everything I've read about this cigar has been positive.


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

theromulus said:


> I had a few of these. This machine made cigar is pleasant and mild. Had some twang not a lot of complexity but for the price point they smoke well.


Their machine made? Really?

Edit: I've just checked the empty box the B&M gave me: "Totalemente a mano". Man do I wish this box was full


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I forsee some of these in my cooler in the near future.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't consider these to be mild as compared to the rest in the line. A few I've tried fresh did have enough strength to be quite interesting. Not particularly complex, but these still do have the unmistakable RyJ flavors. Definitely a great bargain as compared to the PC's, A/T's and en cedros. I don't believe these require a lot of ageing, but they do improve a bit with a few months in the humi.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

:tpd:


calistogey said:


> I don't consider these to be mild as compared to the rest in the line. A few I've tried fresh did have enough strength to be quite interesting. Not particularly complex, but these still do have the unmistakable RyJ flavors. Definitely a great bargain as compared to the PC's, A/T's and en cedros. I don't believe these require a lot of ageing, but they do improve a bit with a few months in the humi.


:tpd: I agree with not larry


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

Millow said:


> Their machine made? Really?
> 
> Edit: I've just checked the empty box the B&M gave me: "Totalemente a mano". Man do I wish this box was full


Just checked my box and yep "Totalemente a mano" could have sworn these were machine made. Must have read that in MRN. Gonna have to sacrifice one of them for my mistake


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

gabebdog1 said:


> :tpd:
> :tpd: I agree with not larry


Larry~Not Larry. I'm so confused.
All you guys look alike anyhow!! :r


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

A mm hand finished stick.

Personally, I find it's neither a mild cigar nor as refined as a Cedros. Deluxe No.3, for instance.

I can't figure out why it's getting the kind of reviews it's getting on Cigars-Wise, but YTMV.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

i liked them...was long enough ago that i couldnt give you a reason why.

i got another box after smoking the first one...that should say something.

to be honest the second box was realllly young('02)when i got them...put em away and havnt really thought about them since....mmmmmmmmm.

derrek


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> A mm hand finished stick.
> 
> Personally, I find it's neither a mild cigar nor as refined as a Cedros. Deluxe No.3, for instance.
> 
> I can't figure out why it's getting the kind of reviews it's getting on Cigars-Wise, but YTMV.


Whats "hand finished"? I keep seeing this. How does it differ from hand made?


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

Millow said:


> Whats "hand finished"? I keep seeing this. How does it differ from hand made?


Machine made: Entire cigar is made by machine. Wrapper and binder is usually homogenized.

Machine made hand finish: Short filler bunched by machine. Wrapper is applied by hand.


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

"Totalemente a mano" means totally hand made, right? So not just hand finished?


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

Millow said:


> "Totalemente a mano" means totally hand made, right? So not just hand finished?


Totalmente a Mano - Totally by Hand.


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Millow said:


> "Totalemente a mano" means totally hand made, right? So not just hand finished?


Totally by hand..


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Millow said:


> Their machine made? Really?
> 
> Edit: I've just checked the empty box the B&M gave me: "Totalemente a mano". Man do I wish this box was full


Hand finish cigars are stamped "Totalemente a mano" just like hand made. The hand finished cigar will also have "TC" stamped on the box, usually right below "Totalemente a mano".


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Those RGPE's also come to mind.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

these cigars are a great value I believe

great taste after a few years


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Just smoked one gifted by BP22. I really enjoyed this cigar. I smoked it slowly and it was not too harsh. Definately differnt from some of the smokes I have had lately. Some of the flavors I tasted were of all things frosted flakes with a heavy cedar taste. Good all the way to the nub. Thanks so much Brandon!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

I had one of these last night – and I was pleasantly surprised. The box was young (05) – but still, I had zero burn problems and it tasted of cinnamon and something else. A few hours afterwards I still had the taste in my mouth – really really enjoyed it. Got a little sad there when I couldn't hold onto it any longer. For the price – I think it was a great smoke.  


Ron


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Hand finish cigars are stamped "Totalemente a mano" just like hand made. The hand finished cigar will also have "TC" stamped on the box, usually right below "Totalemente a mano".


Above is not quite right. The TC is for Tripa Corte, or short filler. This is what's stamped on short filler, hand finished cigars like the Por Larranaga Panetelas.


----------

